# Job Interview and IBS



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm trying to work out the IBS kinks thought I'd come here to flush out some of my anxiety and fear. It always helps to read that others are going through the same thing. Definitely excited about the job but I always need to prepare for the interview process 2 days ahead. I watched what I ate and I worked out really hard today ...I figure if my legs are sore it will give me something else to think about  I always find myself watching the clock in these situations (interviews) and talking myself into the whole "You'll be finished by XX time" or "by tomorrow night at this time it will all be over"..or my favorite "if you have to excuse yourself, you have to excuse yourself I can't imagine someone would be so offended and if they are--they're not nice." Much of this would be irrelevant if I hadn't had to excuse myself in past interviews.IBS is a real kick in the butt in these situations because people close to me assume that I'm nervous about the actual interview when in reality I'm ok with that part, I'm more nervous about what state I'm going to be in tomorrow and will it be a good day or a bad day...some people just don't understand. I read someone else say its not like my mind is anxious, its my body and that's true like my head and body are not connecting. Went on an interview last week and, fortunately, the attack hit right before I got there so I was pretty flushed out by time I sat down and talked. I'm leaving myself plenty of time to get there so I'm nervous in the parking lot instead of the building. It was a little anxiety inducing to find out I would be meeting with multiple people and I'm not sure if I hope its all at once or individually. I've consistently worked for the past 15 years so I know this is just another step and I'm usually have the least IBS problems when I'm on a consistent schedule (being unemployed doesn't provide that). Anyway, I read another post where someone said to just stay in the moment and have a conversation and I like that and will likely take that as a new affirmation. Anyone have any more advice for me?


----------



## Valerie A (Sep 20, 2010)

I just had a job interview today. It went really well : ) I had a mini anxiety attack on my way to the interview. I got so nervous. I went to the bathroom before I left the house and I took 2 Imodium about an hour before the interview just incase. I said to myself, what's the worst that could happen? Worst case scenario, I have a diarrhea attack mid interview. I have to excuse myself and run to the bathroom. I'm humiliated. And I don't get the job. So what? I never have to see those people again, and I'll find another job and move on with my life. But realistically, what are the odds of that really happening? I mean even if I did have to excuse myself mid interview, more than likely, the person interviewing me would be empathetic and understanding about it, he/she would probably just think I am nervous or having a bad day. He/she probably will be very understanding about it. And if they're not, why would I want to work for a person like that anyway? Why would I want to work for someone who is going to judge me or think less of me because I have a disability? That's not the kind of work environment I want to be in anyway. I deserve better than that. That's what I told myself. And I was able to collect myself and walk into the building feeling confident. And when I was in the interview I stayed very focused on the conversation and how I was going to answer the questions so I really didn't have time to think about the IBS. And because I had taken the Imodium, thank goodness I was symptom free. I hope this helped a little bit. I wish you the best of luck on your interview. I'm sure you'll do just fine : )


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Valerie A said:


> I just had a job interview today. It went really well : ) I had a mini anxiety attack on my way to the interview. I got so nervous. I went to the bathroom before I left the house and I took 2 Imodium about an hour before the interview just incase. I said to myself, what's the worst that could happen? Worst case scenario, I have a diarrhea attack mid interview. I have to excuse myself and run to the bathroom. I'm humiliated. And I don't get the job. So what? I never have to see those people again, and I'll find another job and move on with my life. But realistically, what are the odds of that really happening? I mean even if I did have to excuse myself mid interview, more than likely, the person interviewing me would be empathetic and understanding about it, he/she would probably just think I am nervous or having a bad day. He/she probably will be very understanding about it. And if they're not, why would I want to work for a person like that anyway? Why would I want to work for someone who is going to judge me or think less of me because I have a disability? That's not the kind of work environment I want to be in anyway. I deserve better than that. That's what I told myself. And I was able to collect myself and walk into the building feeling confident. And when I was in the interview I stayed very focused on the conversation and how I was going to answer the questions so I really didn't have time to think about the IBS. And because I had taken the Imodium, thank goodness I was symptom free. I hope this helped a little bit. I wish you the best of luck on your interview. I'm sure you'll do just fine : )


I would advice you to take imodium a little bit earlier than 1 hour before. Just to be on the safe side.I know for myself if on a really bad day it can take up to 4 hours (awake time) for the imodium to have full effect.


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

Valerie A said:


> I just had a job interview today. It went really well : ) I had a mini anxiety attack on my way to the interview. I got so nervous. I went to the bathroom before I left the house and I took 2 Imodium about an hour before the interview just incase. I said to myself, what's the worst that could happen? Worst case scenario, I have a diarrhea attack mid interview. I have to excuse myself and run to the bathroom. I'm humiliated. And I don't get the job. So what? I never have to see those people again, and I'll find another job and move on with my life. But realistically, what are the odds of that really happening? I mean even if I did have to excuse myself mid interview, more than likely, the person interviewing me would be empathetic and understanding about it, he/she would probably just think I am nervous or having a bad day. He/she probably will be very understanding about it. And if they're not, why would I want to work for a person like that anyway? Why would I want to work for someone who is going to judge me or think less of me because I have a disability? That's not the kind of work environment I want to be in anyway. I deserve better than that. That's what I told myself. And I was able to collect myself and walk into the building feeling confident. And when I was in the interview I stayed very focused on the conversation and how I was going to answer the questions so I really didn't have time to think about the IBS. And because I had taken the Imodium, thank goodness I was symptom free. I hope this helped a little bit. I wish you the best of luck on your interview. I'm sure you'll do just fine : )


Thanks Valerie! Unfortunately my body had different plans and only let me sleep for about 40 minutes last night. I hate that because it compounds everything else.. the anxiety, the attack so I'm getting ready now. Basically running on adrenaline and fumes...Just trying to stay up beat. Going to pop a pepto (immodium is too strong for me in situation like this because then I won't go to the bathroom for 3 days just to get through a 1 hour interview). I'll let you know how it goes when I get back, after I get some much needed sleep!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I would agree to take the immodium a bit earlier--they tend to make my mouth dry and that makes interviewing difficult for me. Good luck. I have been thru this, too. Not to worry--I mentioned it to one receptionist and she had ibs,too! Said the boss was very understanding, told me where the nearest 'good' restroom was, and I even think she clued in the boss ahead of me going in b/c he was so nice to me. More people have this than we realize, they just don't talk about it. Once we know that it makes life so much easier. My current boss has it and so do 2 others--4 of us in this one office of 11 total. Only a 2 bathroom office, too. We can call her and say I'm gonna be a bit late and she doesn't ask why, just says okay. Then we work the time off during lunch. So glad the type of work allows it, not everything would. She even calls and asks us to cover for her sometimes. I guess maybe it's because we're older? Easier to talk about colonoscopies and prostates now. Remember, everybody poops. Just not as much as I do!


----------



## wishes (Apr 30, 2010)

lib2266 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm trying to work out the IBS kinks thought I'd come here to flush out some of my anxiety and fear. It always helps to read that others are going through the same thing. Definitely excited about the job but I always need to prepare for the interview process 2 days ahead. I watched what I ate and I worked out really hard today ...I figure if my legs are sore it will give me something else to think about  I always find myself watching the clock in these situations (interviews) and talking myself into the whole "You'll be finished by XX time" or "by tomorrow night at this time it will all be over"..or my favorite "if you have to excuse yourself, you have to excuse yourself I can't imagine someone would be so offended and if they are--they're not nice." Much of this would be irrelevant if I hadn't had to excuse myself in past interviews.IBS is a real kick in the butt in these situations because people close to me assume that I'm nervous about the actual interview when in reality I'm ok with that part, I'm more nervous about what state I'm going to be in tomorrow and will it be a good day or a bad day...some people just don't understand. I read someone else say its not like my mind is anxious, its my body and that's true like my head and body are not connecting. Went on an interview last week and, fortunately, the attack hit right before I got there so I was pretty flushed out by time I sat down and talked. I'm leaving myself plenty of time to get there so I'm nervous in the parking lot instead of the building. It was a little anxiety inducing to find out I would be meeting with multiple people and I'm not sure if I hope its all at once or individually. I've consistently worked for the past 15 years so I know this is just another step and I'm usually have the least IBS problems when I'm on a consistent schedule (being unemployed doesn't provide that). Anyway, I read another post where someone said to just stay in the moment and have a conversation and I like that and will likely take that as a new affirmation. Anyone have any more advice for me?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

lib2266 said:


> Thanks Valerie! Unfortunately my body had different plans and only let me sleep for about 40 minutes last night. I hate that because it compounds everything else.. the anxiety, the attack so I'm getting ready now. Basically running on adrenaline and fumes...Just trying to stay up beat. Going to pop a pepto (immodium is too strong for me in situation like this because then I won't go to the bathroom for 3 days just to get through a 1 hour interview). I'll let you know how it goes when I get back, after I get some much needed sleep!


If imodium is so strong for you. Try divide the tablet. I used to do that before since I didn't want to eat to much...Take 1/4 pill and see what happens. And then increase/decrease depending on your luck.


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

Siea said:


> If imodium is so strong for you. Try divide the tablet. I used to do that before since I didn't want to eat to much...Take 1/4 pill and see what happens. And then increase/decrease depending on your luck.


 I got through my interview with flying colors! The ride down is straight highway and I left with enough time in the event that I needed to pull over. I hit some traffic on a local road which kicked in the anxiety and the IBS (I have actually had some C the past few days and I knew it would all come to a head this morning). Fortunately there was a Dunkin Donuts in the parking lot so I was able to stop there real quick, get things out, take a 1/2 a pepto tablet, primp and do some quick affirmations. When I walked into the office I started to feel like I needed to go again but I figured I would wait until I least started talking to someone before I excused myself (as to not have to go twice while I was there) but, lo and behold, I didn't need to. It passed. The room was very cold which I think helped. I was too busy concentrating on my cold feet to worry about my stomach and the person I met with was very to the point so I didn't get anxious having to listen to irrelevant things. I then met with 2 others who had a really good amount of energy so it kept me occupied and out of my head. I was very pleased with how everything went and once I realized that I was going to be ok, I was really able to engage in the interview (found out that it might not be the job for me.. boo...). It was really helpful to be able to come to the board and flush out some of my concerns the night before. Thanks for all your great tips. And, Valerie, thank you. I have done the half immodium but I really do everything I can to stay off of it. It really backs me up and then I'm super uncomfortable. I usually take it if I don't want to take ANY chances or if I'm going to be busy all day (like when traveling on planes, in Disney World, NYC or something like that,basically where there its lots of walking and lines). I have a phone interview tomorrow with another job--my personal favorites! Thanks again!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Good luck with the next interview. I just had a thought when you said it helped to 'flush'out before..hahaha, we should start a code talking, start using words like flush and paper and wipe and depend with a wink and a nod and see who all around us winks, too! Wouldn't it be a hoot to have a secret society of toilet buddies! NOT! But they'd be there to run and get you clean panties or tell hubby that you won't meet him at the check out any time soon, you'll be in the car and he may need to walk.


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

Trudyg said:


> Good luck with the next interview. I just had a thought when you said it helped to 'flush'out before..hahaha, we should start a code talking, start using words like flush and paper and wipe and depend with a wink and a nod and see who all around us winks, too! Wouldn't it be a hoot to have a secret society of toilet buddies! NOT! But they'd be there to run and get you clean panties or tell hubby that you won't meet him at the check out any time soon, you'll be in the car and he may need to walk.


Hahaa! That is funny! Like with AA they say they "are a friend of Bill's"... you can walk into an interview and say "yeah,just need to flush out some nerves" and see what happens...


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

I would just like to say that lib2266, whoever you are, you are me. Like more me than my best friends are. Every single solitary thing you said about your whole preparation for the interview, the obnoxious routines, the thoughts... I mean....... I just never really thought I would ever truly hear another person ACTUALLY know what I go through and what I have to tell myself just to get through a morning, never mind something big like an interview. I'm frequently told, "there's so many people who deal with this!", but it's like yeah well no one immediately around ME deals with it, so that doesn't really help me (bc infrequently struggle with the reality of seemingly being the ONLY one who cant handle janything normally). But between this site and all the forums in general, and what you posted, it actually DOES help me. Learning to deal with this issue in the working environment is difficult, if not downright exhaustive. Knowing there are people out there who are not only going through the "d" that I deal with, but going through the waking up early, the self-pep-talks, the bathroom stops, the whole shebang, .... I'm truly just so relieved. I also must say that I must be so stupid for not investing in some Imodium all this time. I landed in the hospital 2 yrs ago due to food poisoning/salmonella, hence my IBS, and the very last thing I put in my mouth right before disaster struck was pepto Bismal. I've since associated pepto with disaster, and imodiums like pepto, so, therefore Imodiums guilty by association. It's been two years though so maybeits time to get over that. Ahah. Anyway.. I know it's been about two years since this original thread even started so I doubt anyone has anything more to say about it, but I just wanted to make sure that I really expressed my gratitude to this whole community and this thread in particular. I am grad student for teaching high school, and I begin student teaching in September. Woods can't accurately describee the nerves surrounding this experience for me. Imodium better become my best friend, that's all I gotta say. Thanks again


----------

